# trim head screws lament!



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

You can try McFeelys. If they don't have them, nobody will.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Most of the McFEELY'S Trim Heads are stainless but here are some standard Grey Heat-treated
click here: *steel trim screws*.

McFEELY'S is running a *$1 Shipping & Handling on any order*.(expires 2-28-2011)
.


----------



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Fastenal carries a good trim screw compatible with different pressure treated woods and composite decking materials. The drive is the "six-lobe" type though, not square. They are not $2/lb. either, a bit expensive but are self-starting with those funny cut first few threads. I've found these to work real well with PT lumber, drive well, and don't seem to break as often as SS. SS is a actually a soft steel by nature and stretches quite easily.


----------

